# مستويات الإضاءة الآمنة فى بيئة العمل



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (21 أبريل 2008)

تختلف الرؤية السليمة أثناء تأدية العمل على حجم الأشياء المتداولة أو الافعال المؤداة وتباينها مع خلفياتها والوقت الأمثل للرؤية ومستوى الاضاءة والقدرة البصرية للأشخاص.
وقد دلت نتائج الابحاث التى أجريت على عدة أعمال صناعية ، ومكتبية على أن الإضاءة الجيدة تساعد العامل على رفع مستوى إنتاجه مع بذل مجهود أقل ، فكثيراً ما تتوقف الكفاية الانتاجية على سرعة الأداء البصرى والدقة فى التمييز بين الاشياء أو الملاحظة المتتابعة .​




​

والإضاءة السيئة يمكن أن تثير فى نفوس العاملين مشاعر الانقباض، كما يمكن أن تُؤدى إلى ارهاق البصر وزيادة التعب وزيادة الأخطاء المؤدية الى حوادث ، لذلك كله يجب أن يكون الضوء فى مكان العمـل ضوء كافياً وثابتاً وموزعاً توزيعاً عادلاً ولا يحدث زغللة العين​glare حتى لا يسبب إجهاداً لها ولضمان سلامة وأمان العمل.

وتختلف شدة الإضاءة باختلاف نوع العمل واختلاف العامل فكلما كان العمل دقيقاً ، احتاج بالطبع إلى كمية كبيرة من الضوء فنحن نتفق جميعاً على أن قراءة نص مكتوب يتطلب إضاءة أكثر شدة من عملية نقل حقائب إلى عربة نقل ، ويتركز الإهتمام فى هذه الحالة فى تحديد كم الاضاءة اللازم لإداء عمل ما.

ويعتبر عامل توزيع الضوء فى الحجرة أو مكان العمل من العوامل الهامة للإضاءة السليمة ؛ والإجراء النموذجى هو أن يكون الضوء موزعاً بطريقة موحدة فى كل المجال البصرى، فإضاءة مكان العمل بمستوى أشد مقارنة بالمناطق المحيطة سوف يؤدى إلى اجهاد للعين Eyestrain بعد مدة ؛ والسبب فى ذلك هو الميل الطبيعى للعين لأن تتجول حولها .

وعندما يرفع العامل عيناه من منطقة شديدة الإضاءة إلى منطقة أخرى معتمة أو قليلة الإضاءة ، فإن إنسان العين سوف يتسع أو يتمدد ، وعودة العين مرة أخرى إلى منطقة الضوء الشديدة يجعل انسان العين يتقلص ؛ والنشاط المستمر هذا لإنسان العين يمكــن أن يــؤدى إلــى إجهاد العين . 

وهذا هو السبب وراء نصيحة خبراء الإضاءة لطلاب العلم والباحثين بأن يحرصوا على وجود ضوء فى سقف الحجرة فى نفس وقت استخدامهم للمبة المكتب التى تركز الإضاءة على العمل المكتبى ، وذلك للحصول على توزيع مُوحَّد للضوء فى جميع أرجاء الحجرة ، وهذا هو السبب أيضاً فى ضرورة توافر بعض الإضاءة فى الحجرة أثناء مشاهدة التليفزيون بدلاً من مشاهدته فى حجرة مظلمة تماماً حتى لا تجهد العين. 

وهناك عامل آخر والذى يخدم فى إنقاص الكفاءة البصرية ، ويؤدى إلى تعب فى العين وهو الزغللة glare والتى تحدث فى وجود ضوء أشد توهجاً مما تعتاد عليه العين .
إن التوهـج أو الضوء الشديد يأتى إما من مصدر الضوء نفسه أو من سطح عاكس reflective ؛ ولا تؤدي الزغللة فقط إلى إجهاد العين ، بل أنها يمكن أيضاً أن تؤدى إلى اعاقة الرؤية ، وهذا يحدث فى الحياة اليومية ، فى حالة سائق السيارة أثناء الليل ، عندما يفاجئ بمواجهة سياره مقابلة له تستخدم الضوء العالى المبهر . 

ويمكن التخلص من الزغللة بالعديد من الطرق ، فيمكن عمل واقى لمصدر الضوء المرتفع أو إبعاد هذا المصدر من المجال البصرى للعامل كلية أو يمكن امداد العمال بأقنعة أو واقى للعيون . 
كما يمكن التخلص من الأسطح العاكسة ، مثلما يحدث بدهان هذه الأسطح بدهانات غير لامعة أو غير عاكسة . ومع ذلك ، يبقى التوزيع الموحد المتساوى للضوء فى منطقة العمل كلها هو الأهم بوصفه خير وسيلة لمنع الزغللة ؛ ويتم ذلك من خلال إستخدام الإضاءة غير المباشرة ، إذ يؤدى ذلك إلى عدم اصطدام العين بضوء مباشر. 


مستويات الإضاءة:

تقاس كمية الإضاءة الواقعة على السطح المرئى بوحدة تسمى قدم-شمعة Foot Candle أو لكس Lux وحدة مصدر الضوء على المتر المربع.

وفيما يلى مستويات الإضاءة المأمونة فى العمليات الصناعية مختلفة الدقة وفى الأعمال المكتبية وغيرها بوحدات ( لوكس Lux ):

2400 لوكس للأعمال شديدة الصعوبة مثل :
• فحص الاعمال الدقيقة
• اصلاح المجوهرات والساعات
• أعمال التريكو الدقيقة
• اصلاح المشغولات المعتمة. 

1800 لوكس للأعمال الصعبة جداً مثل :
• فرز وخراطة وتشغيل المعدات وقطع الغيار الصغيرة 
• أعمال فحص الألوان والصبغات. 

1200 لوكس : 
• فحص الملابس الجاهزة
• أعمال التصميم والرسم الهندسى 

800 لوكس للأعمال الصعبة مثل : 
• تجميع المصنوعات الدقيقة
• تلميع المواد وصقلها
• أعمال الخراطة وأعمال الطلاء وما شابهه
• أعمال الرسم والنسخ اليدوى والقراءة الدقيقة

400 الى 600 لوكس للأعمال متوسطة الصعوبة مثل:
• تجميع أجزاء المصنوعات متوسطة الحجم
• العمل على آلات كبيرة الحجم
• العمل المكتبى مثل القراءة والكتابة 
• العمل على الكمبيوتر

300 لوكس للأعمال العادية مثل:
• تجميع أجزاء القطع أو الآلات الكبيرة
• طحن الحبوب
• أعمال النجارة
• تصنيع وتعبئة المواد الغذائية والمشروبات
• المخازن والادوات والمهمات اللازمة لهذه الاعمال
• العمل المكتبى العادى مثل حفظ الكتب والملفات
• فصول الدراسة

200 لوكس للأعمال البسيطة (كل الوقت) مثل:
• تداول وتصنيع المشغولات والمواد كبيرة الحجم 
• فرز الطرود
• المداخل وأماكن الانتظار
• مطاعم العمال
• المخازن العامة

100 لوكس للأعمال البسيطة (بعض الوقت) مثل:
• مخازن المواد كبيرة الحجم
• أرصفة وأماكن التحميل
• أماكن تغيير ملابس العمال

50 لوكس للطرقات والمصاعد والسلالم 


المصدر:http://muhandes.net/All/complement/Articles.aspx?numID=124​


----------



## ابا قدامة (21 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي علي الافادة موضوع هام جدا وشيق


----------

